
What do you do to stay fit? - kosmodrom
I am not asking if you go to the gym or do yoga. I am asking if you use specific programs or training systems that help you to be consistent.
======
mohit888
Use LCHF diet plan. I have reduced 20kgs using that and walk. Highly
recommended.

------
daleholborow
Stronglifts 5x5. Buy the app. Set your brain on pause, lift, progress.

